# Craigslist Score!



## tjohnson (May 13, 2011)

I'm always looking on Craigslist for deals on things.  If I find something I like, I can buy it and use it for a while.  Then when I'm done, list it back on Craigslist.  3 years ago, I purchased a very clean Crestliner Sportfish for $4,900, used it for 2 seasons and sold it last summer for $6,500.  I took the money and purchased a Lund Pro-V.  If your patient, you can find some great deals!

Here's my latest score:












I found the Weber One Touch Platinum on Craigslist for $70 and the Weber 310 for $100.  Both are in excellent condition  The Weber 310 retails at Home Cheapo for $499, is a year old and came with a cover.  I plan on making an extension for the Weber Kettle and converting it into a rolling WSM.  I just so happen to know a guy with a small sheet metal shop!

Todd


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 13, 2011)

Man Todd, that is one heck of a score! You can't beat Weber products. I'm constantly skimming CL for a WSM but haven't gotten lucky yet.

Steve


----------



## fpnmf (May 13, 2011)

Great score TJ!!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (May 13, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> .  I just so happen to know a guy with a small sheet metal shop!
> 
> Todd


LOL - You sending stuff the the Amish again!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2011)

I guess I gotta spend some time on Craigslist. Great score Todd!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2011)

Way to go Todd !

Great deals!

Bear


----------



## boykjo (May 13, 2011)

awesome score. I have instant notifications set on my phone so when *smoker* in the general category is posted my phone alerts me......


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 13, 2011)

Don't you get a lot of ads for cars and clothes that say non smoker haha

 


boykjo said:


> awesome score. I have instant notifications set on my phone so when *smoker* in the general category is posted my phone alerts me......


----------



## beer-b-q (May 13, 2011)

Craig's list is one of my daily haunts... Gotta Love Em...


----------



## chefrob (May 13, 2011)

nice score todd!


----------



## 1beezer (Jun 10, 2013)

I just picked up a One Touch Platinum like that off Craigslist last night for $50.


----------

